# Raising orphaned wild hogs???



## Clark_Kent (Jan 9, 2009)

Anyone got any pointers???
Got 5 of them, Mom abandoned them. Few have the umbilical cord still hanging on, not dried up and fallen off yet, so I'm hoping that will give an idea of their age. 
I got formula and a glucose/iron/vitamin liquid to give them every 12 hours. They sold me a nipple like for goats to hook to a water bottle to feed them with, but not taking it well yet. I have a human baby bottle with a big X cut in the nipple that I've used for raising puppies in the past. Second feeding so far and they calmed down a bit for it and took 1/4 to 1 oz depending on the piglet.
Have them in a tall sided kids swimming pool with pine shavings in it, with a doubled up bed quilt under it and heating pad under in one spot....but they haven't found it and laid over that spot yet, like my puppies always do.....
If anyone has any pointers, I can't stand to see any kind of babies die! (Even though so far they are named pork chop, bacon, etc.....LOL. I still want to wean them out, fatten em up and put em in the freezer long down the road)
Thanks for any help!


----------



## Boondocks (Jan 9, 2009)

*Piglets*

Put the heating pad where thet can get on it or maby a heat lamp of some kind.You will also need some medicine for the scours.Keep them warm and dry.


----------



## starvin (Jan 12, 2009)

Thats a great deal.

I would use or put that mixture in some cow or goat milk.

The smell is probably, throwing them off. I'm sure as there bellies talk to them, they will be more responsive to it.

Good Luck. 

I'd like to meat pork chop, He sounds yummy.. LOL


----------



## huntingonthefly (Jan 13, 2009)

go to the feed store and get uni-milk. then later dog food, cat food, it don't matter.raised several. make great pets till they get too big. always raised our with dogs, they even chased cars too. looked kinda funny with the hair on their back bristled and grunting running down the dirt road. smarter than dogs-teach 'em all kind of stuff


----------



## Clark_Kent (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks....that's what I got UniMilk...3.5# and they've almost ate thru that whole bag since Fri evening! I got a bag of starter pellets too, think he said it is 16% pellets. I am soaking it soggy with water for 5 minutes, then mixing the UniMilk into it and they suck it up out of a ceramic bowl. While "Hammy" bulldozes everyone off the bowl!
They are a hoot. Smart as a whip too. Loved the bath I gave them the other day...had to get all the caked on milk off their foreheads! I couldn't believe how much they loved the bath, one actually sat on his butt while I scrubbed his head!
Any idea how long til they will switch off the UniMilk and onto just the food??? I'm thinking just as days go on, mixing more and more of the mush pellet food into the unimilk, til it's more like a thick oatmeal kind of thing, then onto just the pellets from there. But I don't know what kind of time frame to do this over, nor at what age to start. Any further advice appreciated!!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 14, 2009)

Let's see some pics


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jan 14, 2009)

Clark_Kent said:


> Thanks....that's what I got UniMilk...3.5# and they've almost ate thru that whole bag since Fri evening! I got a bag of starter pellets too, think he said it is 16% pellets. I am soaking it soggy with water for 5 minutes, then mixing the UniMilk into it and they suck it up out of a ceramic bowl. While "Hammy" bulldozes everyone off the bowl!
> They are a hoot. Smart as a whip too. Loved the bath I gave them the other day...had to get all the caked on milk off their foreheads! I couldn't believe how much they loved the bath, one actually sat on his butt while I scrubbed his head!
> Any idea how long til they will switch off the UniMilk and onto just the food??? I'm thinking just as days go on, mixing more and more of the mush pellet food into the unimilk, til it's more like a thick oatmeal kind of thing, then onto just the pellets from there. But I don't know what kind of time frame to do this over, nor at what age to start. Any further advice appreciated!!!



If they make it to 3 weeks begin to wean them on to medicated pig pellets, and you will need to worm them as well. Then you will need to castrate the males. Beyond that point if you pen them, you will find them hard to keep penned in, they will root up everthing.


----------



## thomas gose (Jan 14, 2009)

i bet mom didnt abandon them ill bet shes somebodys bbq.


----------



## Clark_Kent (Jan 14, 2009)

Well, here's the pics from last Sat...24 hrs into this ordeal!
The runt died, but the other four seem to be doing just fine. Have been putting Sulmet in the water for coccidia and/or scours...the runt had liquid, stinking poop. These guys have pellets and eating like pigs, so I think I'm all right. 
So worm them at weaning at 3 wks? With what?
Do pigs get "shots" like a dog? Like from down at the local Feed & Seed??? Castrate the males....at 3 wks? That sounds like it would be fun! How far you live from Cartersville??? LOL


----------



## Clark_Kent (Jan 14, 2009)

ok let's try pics again.....


----------



## jamrens (Jan 14, 2009)

i hate to ask but can i have one?


----------



## MikeyMax (Jan 14, 2009)

*Piglets*

My daughter would LOVE to get a hold of one.  She would have em dressed with makeup on in minutes!


----------



## Grover Willis (Jan 14, 2009)

I would not worry about the shots, they procreate pretty good in the wild without them 


Clark_Kent said:


> Do pigs get "shots" like a dog? Like from down at the local Feed & Seed???


----------



## sidekicks409 (Jan 14, 2009)

i would worry about the shot if i should use a 22 shot or shotgun shot  on hammy bacon and porkchop  all look good in the frying pan


----------



## daisy102998 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am just curious but the one with the stripes, is that a indication of russian boar?  I had always heard it was.  Just curious.


----------



## Corey (Jan 15, 2009)

Its been a long time but I think my Grandad just put 
rubber bands around there jewels, as they get bigger 
they just fall off.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 15, 2009)

I've used bands for calves,but don't think that would work for pigs cause of where there located on the body May be wrong? We've always just cut them>


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Jan 15, 2009)

sounds to me like you just got you some new pets. i bet you dont make bbque out of those. your heart want let you do it. good luck. be sure not to sell them to someone who may train dogs with them. nothing against dog hunting for hogs cause i love it but you dont want to raise them up to be done like that. if you can legally release them into the woods i have 6000 acres thats loaded with hogs. a few more want hurt however you would have to contact dnr to see if you can do that. pm me if you need to.


----------



## CAL (Jan 15, 2009)

Raised many hogs when farming.never weaned a pig at less than 6 1/2 weeks and at times 8 weeks.Their eating habit will tell you when.Good luck with them.Without a doubt you are a good man at heart for sure.Only a special person like yourself would take on raising wild hog piglets as most folks would kill them and move on.
I tip my hat to you Sir!


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Jan 15, 2009)

Best thing to do is find somebody else to give them to QUICK.Because my daughters LITTLE pig is 300 + and he still remembers coming inside and jumping in her lap.And if that's not bad enough they live forever 10-15 and LONGER.The uni milk is fine but she fed him every 2 hours for the first 2 weeks and then we started him on baby ceral and now ANY thing.


----------



## caught (Jan 15, 2009)

Ive been in the shoes your in many times. I never had the heart to let the orphaned piglets starve especially when I was usually the reason it happened. Sounds like youve already gotton some pretty good advise. One thing I have found that fattens them up quicker than goat milk or any formula is (microwave warmed) buttermilk! As they got a little fatter I would take honey buns and soaked them in buttermilk. They will fatten up quick and be ready for a yard pen more solid food before you know it. Ive got some hilarious videos of 3 2lbers running around my kitchen chasing each other.


----------



## cheezeball231 (Jan 15, 2009)

*I got me one too*

I've had him for 2.5 weeks. He was just getting teeth when I got him. Here's a pick from the first week and today. I use Unimilk and feed.


----------



## caught (Jan 17, 2009)

cheezeball231 said:


> I've had him for 2.5 weeks. He was just getting teeth when I got him. Here's a pick from the first week and today. I use Unimilk and feed.



They are born with those teeth! Some of them are born with an impressive little set of mini cutters. I see alot of people on here reffering to russian boar. Here is the real deal. Ive been a breeder of pure blood (europeans) for years. They have a maximum of 4-5 piglets, not the large numbers as you see in feral pigs.


----------



## Coon Dog (Jan 17, 2009)

*nice looking pigs*

my dad raised some on cornbread and milk and i have had 2 to raise as well did not eat well at first then they would eat anything my kids loved it piglets would love for you to pet them but if you tryed picking them up it would  hurt your ears had to give them away they get messy kids did not like it at first but they was happy they had a new home with more pigs gave mine baths with dog flea and tick soap they are a blast at first have fun


----------



## cheezeball231 (Jan 18, 2009)

They sure will hurt your ears if you try to pick them up. Mine does like you to pet him though


----------



## CAL (Jan 18, 2009)

As piglets,pick them up by their tail and they will not squeal.Strange isn't it?


----------



## Clark_Kent (Jan 18, 2009)

Well I'll Be....you are right CAL.
Best I can figure, they are about 10 days old now, flanks filling in like they are getting fatter!! Still eating about every 2 hours, with pelleted feed soaked to mush in water, then mixed into the UniMilk at feeding time. I've noticed the last 2 days, they were feeding like a frenzy to start with, then when the milk was about gone, they would settle down and finish the mushy pelleted feed...so we had some left over broccoli/mushroom/cheese omelet this morning and gave it to them. They picked at it and ate some. Then the wife ruined a pot of black eyed peas.....what the heck...they are eating that too mixed into their UniMilk! So I'm feeling a bit more optimistic about getting them weaned by the time they are 3 wks old!!
Caught--Yes, these little things had teeth when we found them, and umbilical cords that hadn't fallen off yet too, so I think they weren't but a day or 2 old. Your piglets have that striped pattern, so is that a European or Russian "wild hog" trait? Rather than this red, red w/ black spots feral hog color like the other in the litter. There were 6 in this litter. Bay dogs got one, the runt died after 2 days, leaves these 4 we got now.
Here's pics from minutes ago...after their last feeding.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Jan 18, 2009)

i personally know a guy that raised one from a baby and he got up to about 350lbs. one day he got out in the yard and his wife went to get him back in the pen. she was on her monthly time if you know what i mean and the hog attacked her putting 37 stitches in her inside thigh. please be careful with them.


----------



## cheezeball231 (Jan 18, 2009)

My little guy loves his mush also


----------



## Clark_Kent (Jan 18, 2009)

robbie the deer hunter said:


> sounds to me like you just got you some new pets. i bet you dont make bbque out of those. your heart want let you do it. good luck. be sure not to sell them to someone who may train dogs with them. nothing against dog hunting for hogs cause i love it but you dont want to raise them up to be done like that. if you can legally release them into the woods i have 6000 acres thats loaded with hogs. a few more want hurt however you would have to contact dnr to see if you can do that. pm me if you need to.



These guys are "FUTURE MEALS" its my heart that tells me when I'm hungry its belly. I could have done what most would have done and left them to die but that aint me, Most of my meals come from what I kill or catch so when we found and caught the piglets and the guy that owned the property told the group of us "yall can have them if you want em cause I aint gonna do anything with them" knowing my wife loves babies of any kind/species/breed I immediately said "I'll take em and raise em up for the table". Turning them back out in the woods was never an option, I've got a 16'x16' pen waiting on em to be ready to outside. If you've got 6000 acres covered with hogs I'd be willing to help ya get rid of a few of them.
I put a box full of dirt in with em tonight they seem to love it been putting a handful of swine pellets on top of the dirt every now and then and they've been rooting around in it and eating the pellets.


mike


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 18, 2009)

They _are_ cute.  But I bet they would look good in a skillet too.   Aren't we terrible?  I know I'm not the only one thinking that....

I like the striped one - wonder how long he'll have those stripes before he out grows them?


----------



## HUNTING GA (Jan 20, 2009)

Bryan said:


> I've used bands for calves,but don't think that would work for pigs cause of where there located on the body May be wrong? We've always just cut them>



I belive your right Bryan, we have always had to cut them also, because your going to want to do before they get over 30 pounds. They will get pretty hard to handle once them get much bigger.


----------



## Clark_Kent (Jan 25, 2009)

Well the castration went well we have removed the 2 male piglets from the gene pool after watching a youtube video that showed a guy tucking the piglet under his arm like a football and castrating it looked like the easiest way to control the little guys so I held em while my wife (vet tech) did the deed well what happened next was the piglets screaming and me screaming shortly there after the football trick didn't go over to well once the piglet clamped down on the sweet meat on the inside of my arm and yes them little cutters will draw blood.
They are also switching off the formula pretty good. 2 wks old last Thurs/Friday we guess. They are eating the pellets soaked to mush in water, then mixed to a thick gruel with a little formula......but eating a lot less milk now. And they slap tore up a large disposable foil pan 1/2 full of lasagna, the other 1/2 full of spaghetti a neighbor had leftover...so they brought it up for the pigs....LOLOLOL, they ate, and ate, and ate all night! It was all gone come morning. Pretty funny when they'd look up at you, standing in the middle of the pan, sucking spaghetti up both sides of their mouths!! So Hammy is now nicknamed spaghetti and Bacon is Lasagna.
Pics from end of last week.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 25, 2009)

They are looking good.Mine is alot older than yours.I feed him a mixture of milk,bread,and dog food.Slick as a button.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Jan 25, 2009)

I hate you guys, I want one now!  Cool pics guys!


----------



## CRANEMAN (Jan 26, 2009)

GobbleAndGrunt78 said:


> I hate you guys, I want one now!  Cool pics guys!



You'll have to change your name to "Gobble, Grunt and Oink"........Your avitar is great!


----------



## siberian1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Great pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## Hoghunter05 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hard to believe that one day that could have been a huge mean nasty boar with 3inch cutters that is about as cudley as an cactus!


----------



## sidekicks409 (Jan 27, 2009)

my wife said she wants a piggy


----------

